# CNC 6040 or Oliver Machinery 1013



## xmelo (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello everyone . I am beginner at this field but very interested to be more skillful how to operate that wonderful machine. Every day on Youtube I watch lot of video tutorials about CNC router but still haven't decision which one will be reasonable and durable for me as a beginner . if you ask me I think to buy CNC 6040 with water cooling system or Oliver Machinery 1013 . thanks !


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm sure someone from the CNC section of the forum will be able to assist.


----------



## xmelo (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

xmelo said:


> Hello everyone . I am beginner at this field but very interested to be more skillful how to operate that wonderful machine. Every day on Youtube I watch lot of video tutorials about CNC router but still haven't decision which one will be reasonable and durable for me as a beginner . if you ask me I think to buy CNC 6040 with water cooling system or Oliver Machinery 1013 . thanks !


Hi, just like you, I was also not sure of both size & make - I opted for a Chinese make. Since my purchase I have been involved in friends of mine also purchasing similar machines. Chinese you may say! firstly as a beginner I did not want to spend more than necessary. I compared American vs. Chinese spec wise American was not much different as the Chinese used a lot of the German technology. I am extremely happy with my purchase which was in 2010. All my friends who purchased are also very happy with there purchase. If you are needing any further detail & the Company's name, please drop me a line. Ronnie.


----------

